# So what will be the next run on craze??



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

This kind of goes with the poll about what if supplies run out...

It just hit me as I was surfing here, and was thinking about today...

Background - Today, I picked up that HK for the wife... on the way home, the main highway up towards my neck of the woods, there are three exits within a 4 miles that have a Super Wally World... After I zoomed past the first one I decided to hit the second one since I usually shop at the last one closest to my house. The goal - ammo run... yeah call me stupid. Anyway - this store only had a small display case for their ammo - 5 by 5... and NOTHING - not even the odd rounds or 12 gauge...

thinking nothing of it, I get back in my car, and I go to my store, where I also have talked many times the head of sporting goods area... who is an avid shooter. Their case is much larger - 15 feet long, 6 feet high... on Monday I was in there and I was able to grab 4 - 50rd boxes of .40 S&W. They had a few cases of 50 rounds of 9 and 45 as well, not to mention pretty stocked on 12 ga, and the "odd ball rounds"... Zero .223 - imagine that..

Anyway today - NOTHING!!! ZERO, ZIP, NADA - empty shelves. Seeing Chuck, I asked him what was up... he shakes his head and said I guess it was within a couple hours of Biden saying executive order yesterday we had a run on every last bullet - this morning people were waiting around to see what had come in on last nights shipment. All of it, was gone in 15 minutes today.

So, as I was reading, and thinking about his statement... then thinking about the news story I caught on the local news where all the local police departments - are now saying they are on a 6 MONTH wait list for BULK AMMO... 6 months.... I checked with a local "reload" (but they only load -new brass only) company for .223 - 1000 round 3 weeks for an order to be accepted - no waiting list - call back in 3 weeks to see if they are ready to start placing orders...

It really hit me...

What is the next "run on" craze? What could cause it... I mean this is getting CRAZY in regards to ammo!!!

What do you think? Am I needing to see a doctor for some panic meds, or could this be the start of a trend - something happens, bang empty shelves...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I figure fuel is a real likely hood and if that happens everything else will follow in short order.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Like Jsriley, I think fuel might be next. Either a winter storm shuts down refineries or the government comes up with some new "energy plan". More than likely, the price of fuel will skyrocket or there will be rationing....remember the gas lines back in the 1970s?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

That is an interesting statement jsriley5... Look at how gas prices has risen since Obama has taken office... then from October to about two weeks ago, the prices here in Atlanta went down to 2.95, in 2 weeks 2.95 up to 3.29 - .30 cent increase - and because the gun ban S(%# is taking up all the news stories - no one has really noticed... That is a big jump - and not one word about it - could that be conditioning that we have faced over the last 3.5 years...

I actually think here in GA it will also be electricity this summer... EPA just shut down 15 coal fired plants, 480 jobs lost, and 15% of Georgia Power's electrical grid...


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Just look back 2 months...hurricane sandy

Generators, fuel and containers were gone in every NE state. Now that supplies are back, that is what I am stocking this week. Got my ammo in August. Will never have enough fuel or ammo, but what I have should last for a bit until alternate arrangements can be made, lol


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I wish I had fuel storage to some significant degree. I have small quantities nothing for travel but enough to run a stove and lantern for a while and allow me to run a chainsaw for a couple winters worth of wood and get kids and folks conditioned to cutting with hand tools. Need to mention this to dad. My "spare" big lp tank is still out at their farm should see if his bored retired self wants to set it up and go in with me on filling it with gas and keeping it treated. I"m prety sure they (mom and dad) could then keep it fresh enough swapping it out with their vehicles and farm equipt. He was a pipe fitter and should be more than able to set up the lightly pressurized system we discussed here a few monthys ago.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

mma800 said:


> Just look back 2 months...hurricane sandy
> 
> Generators, fuel and containers were gone in every NE state. Now that supplies are back, that is what I am stocking this week. Got my ammo in August. Will never have enough fuel or ammo, but what I have should last for a bit until alternate arrangements can be made, lol


Yeah, but on a national level... Hurricane Sandy hit a lot of people because of location - that always happens when a Natural Disaster in on the way - such as a hurricane - but to be honest it didn't effect my life in GA one second...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

invision said:


> I actually think here in GA it will also be electricity this summer... EPA just shut down 15 coal fired plants, 480 jobs lost, and 15% of Georgia Power's electrical grid...


Not just the 480 jobs at the plants. Also, the companies that supported the plants, the contractors that delivered emergency repair parts for the heavy machinery (my work and several others has come to a stand still). Manufacturer's parts warehouse is contemplating layoffs. That is just one segment of support.

Definitely expect brown outs at minimum this summer, possible rolling black outs depending on the summer heat.

Now to return the thread back to the original topic


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I was at Gander Mountain last night to buy a new toy. Which I could not bring home because the illustrious FBI has me in ‘Delay’ status, bastards. Anyway, they had plenty of ammo, only a few out of stock signs but still had ammo in that caliber, just not a specific round.

As far as the next item, I believe it will be food related. With all the news about the drought and low crop yields it will be something, not every food item but a few specific ones. Most likely corn related.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Woody said:


> As far as the next item, I believe it will be food related. With all the news about the drought and low crop yields it will be something, not every food item but a few specific ones. Most likely corn related.


I think a run-on craze with a food item is more psychologically powerful than an item in any other category. Everyone's affected - who doesn't need food? That could cause widespread panic that goes beyond people rushing to the store to buy something...


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

In North Florida we are blessed with many fresh water springs, millions of gallons of water a day flow from them. The water management has acquired about all of them and have put up gates, which they lock at night. Maybe to protect the springs?

So I think water, it kinda goes with food, I know. But I have always thought of water as the futures "gold". He who owns the most water is king.

Jack


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I need to hit the LDs store here in Dallas and buy bulk rice, potato flakes, and beans. Meat is also going to sky rocket. I need to can more of it.

I also need to get a 55 gal fuel drum. I hate to store it in my garage. I also hate to store it outside. But if I keep it topped off I should be OK.

Anyone else store gasoline outside in a drum?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

It think the next run will be on banks.

A banking crisis starting in Europe could cascade across the "pond" to start a bank run here. Or vice versa.

If no one has any cash, or access to their cash in the bank or are able to operate the ATM, nothing else matters! No food, no fuel, no anything.

We all need cash since few really have the ability to barter, nor is there a bartering system in place.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Toilet paper. 

Johnny Carson (a few years ago for you youngsters) joking commented about a toilet paper shortage and the results were……a toilet paper shortage.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

invision said:


> That is an interesting statement jsriley5... Look at how gas prices has risen since Obama has taken office... then from October to about two weeks ago, the prices here in Atlanta went down to 2.95, in 2 weeks 2.95 up to 3.29 - .30 cent increase - and because the gun ban S(%# is taking up all the news stories - no one has really noticed... That is a big jump - and not one word about it - could that be conditioning that we have faced over the last 3.5 years...
> 
> I actually think here in GA it will also be electricity this summer... EPA just shut down 15 coal fired plants, 480 jobs lost, and 15% of Georgia Power's electrical grid...


That's interesting. Gas prices here in OK have been lower than they have been in several years, the last few weeks I have been noticing they've been yo-yoing 10-15 cents up and down.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking flour and sugar...

I work kinda in the industry well one end of it =) and it is crazy right now. We have never been this busy after the holiday season. And it's all flour and sugar stuff...

But maybe toilet paper, too


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Moby76065 said:


> I need to hit the LDs store here in Dallas and buy bulk rice, potato flakes, and beans. Meat is also going to sky rocket. I need to can more of it.
> 
> I also need to get a 55 gal fuel drum. I hate to store it in my garage. I also hate to store it outside. But if I keep it topped off I should be OK.
> 
> Anyone else store gasoline outside in a drum?


I jsut finished filling the 55 gal gas drum gonna start on 100 gal kerosene, am also building a little shack out back to store the drums in.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> It think the next run will be on banks.
> 
> A banking crisis starting in Europe could cascade across the "pond" to start a bank run here. Or vice versa.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that would cause major issues... I am also wondering about more cyber attacks... The last 12 months look at how many banks have had their sites temporarily shut down... Now if someone took the CC processors - Say for 3 days, it would cause a mad dash to the banks.... Cause ATM cards process through the same system....


----------

